# What is the that on the top tube of a '04 TCR Alloy?



## bfaure (May 12, 2005)

I have a Medium TCR alloy and I noticed what looks like a "plug" on the bottom side of the top tube near the head tube. Does anyone know what that is for?

Brian Faure
Austin, Texas


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

For screwing on a number plate in case you finally want to do the tour and show Lance what's real climbing. 



bfaure said:


> I have a Medium TCR alloy and I noticed what looks like a "plug" on the bottom side of the top tube near the head tube. Does anyone know what that is for?
> 
> Brian Faure
> Austin, Texas


----------

